# Recipe for healthy snacks?



## Chopstix (Jan 20, 2005)

Anyone with a recipe for granola bars or other baked snacks that are low-fat and low-carb?  Thanks!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 20, 2005)

Whole wheat pita bread, split in half horizontally 
Cooking spray
Cinnamon sugar

Spray pita bread with cooking spray and sprinkle with cinnamon sugar.  Cut pitas into small triangles, place on a nonstick baking sheet and bake at 350 until crisp and golden.  These are good munchies on their own or dipped into yogurt or diced fruit.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 21, 2005)

This recipe is from Quaker Oats and is one of my favorites. 

Chewy Fruit & Oatmeal Bars

3/4 cup firmly packed brown sugar 
1/2 cup granulated sugar 
One 8-ounce container vanilla or plain low-fat yogurt 
2 egg whites, lightly beaten 
2 Tbsp. vegetable oil 
2 Tbsp. skim milk 
2 tsp. vanilla 
1-1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
1 tsp. baking soda 
1 tsp. ground cinnamon 
1/2 tsp. salt (optional) 
3 cups Quaker® Oats (quick or old fashioned, uncooked) 
1 cup diced dried mixed fruit, raisins, or dried cranberries 

Heat oven to 350°F. In large bowl, combine sugars, yogurt, egg whites, oil, milk, and vanilla; mix well. In medium bowl, combine flour, baking soda, cinnamon, and salt; mix well. Add to yogurt mixture; mix well. Stir in oats and fruit. 

Spread dough onto bottom of ungreased 13x9-inch baking pan. 

Bake 28 to 32 minutes or until light golden brown. Cool completely on wire rack. Cut into bars. Store tightly covered. 

2 DOZEN

NUTRITION INFORMATION: 1 bar
Calories 145, Calories from Fat 20, Total Fat 2g, Saturated Fat 0g, Cholesterol 0mg, Sodium 60mg, Dietary Fiber 2g


----------



## Chopstix (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for your suggestions! SierraCook, that's exactly what I was looking for! Gonna try it out!


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 24, 2005)

You are welcome, Chopstix.  I have not made this recipe in awhile I may just have to make a batch this week.

SC


----------

